# Live and learn



## sc00ter4900 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had a lot of litters of 5 to 8 kits With no nest box just a lot of hay. Couple of months a go I started using nest boxes. Now im getting 8 to 12 kits. Do you think the nest box is the reason?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 13, 2011)

What kind of breeds do you raise?


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Jun 13, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> What kind of breeds do you raise?


I raise American chinchilla rabbits .


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh My!  They are adorable!

Can't imagine why your litters are bigger now.  All I can think is temperature changes when the does were bred.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 14, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> Can't imagine why your litters are bigger now.  All I can think is temperature changes when the does were bred.


That's what I was thinking to. Od just be happy that I was getting more kits!


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im over run with babies right now Have a bout 20 holes in the making but need to finush sooner


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish i was over run with babies. Sadly, I've been having some issues with my litters. Last time she had 4 live babies, 1 was a peanut, and 2 got sick from the flies. This time, she had 3 live babies, but two are peanuts.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was wondering if water could cause problems? I fill a 40 gal. container twice a week then fill the bowls and bottles from there. Sorry about the peanuts.


----------

